# Do I need PIP car insurance?



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

Do I need PIP car insurance?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

leosc said:


> Do I need PIP car insurance?


It may depend on what other coverage you have. Do you have a rideshare insurance policy or a rider on your your personal policy? What are the limits for injuries sustained in an accident? Even if you have that coverage, a PIP policy might make sense. You should sit down with an agent you trust to get the facts on coverage and cost. Make sure he/she understands it is for rideshare, so you don't wind up with a policy that excludes driving for hire.


----------

